# Datei ändern, (mit nem Batch)



## Adi | tmine (10. Oktober 2006)

Hiho ich hätte mal ne Frage an die DOS Fachmänner/Frauen hier.

Ich wollte per Batch eine bestimmte Datei (unattend.txt) verändern. Und zwar möchte ich gerne eine Eingabe von der Tastatur einlesen, und dann ein Wort in der txt damit überschreiben. 

hier ein kleines Beispiel:

Bitte geben Sie den PcNamen ein:
"Tastatur Eingabe"(wird etwa so aussehen JONPC234, und ist imemr gleich lang)
(wird in die unattend.txt geschriben, über das Wort ABCPC000)
Bitte geben Sie das DomainAdmin PW ein:
"Tastatur Eingabe"(halt mein pw^^)
(ist aber in der unattend.txt auch schon ein gleichlanges wort stehen, das nur noch überschrieben werden muss, z.B. XXXX3332244)

und das Ganze soll beim Booten ausgeführt werden. Also soll wirklich im DOS laufen, nicht in dem "DOS" von Win XP.

is das denn überhaupt möglich? 
pls helft mir ich versuch s schon seit ca. 4 Wochen und bin noch kein Schritt weiter.(Also die echo bring ich hin ^^ aber der Rest will nit.

bisher hab ich :

echo off
cls
echo Bitte geben Sie den PcNamen ein:
echo Bitte geben Sie das DomainAdmin PW ein:
echo Danke. Windows XP wird nun installiert. Sie können Kaffee trinken =)
pause

PS: Fürs Verständniss: Das Ganze dient einer Automatisierten Win XP Installation, und soll die einzig Nötigen Infos vom Benutzer einlesen, so das man eben halt nachher weglaufen kann, und sich Win XP selber mit den benötigten Progs. selber installiert.

thx schon mal.

MFG


----------



## Adi | tmine (10. Oktober 2006)

keiner ne Ahnung?  

breuchte das wirklich und komm einfach nicht weiter


----------



## Azi (21. November 2006)

Das könnte recht schwer werden. Benutz doch einfach nLite!

Azi


----------

